# Affidavit of support



## Tayoo (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have won the DV lottery 2013 and i was asked in my interview to provide an affidavit of support on form I-134 along with the sponsor's W2 and the ITR of 2012.

I spent months searching for someone who can help me with this Affidavit of support with no luck.

Can anyone help me in this issue. i am welling to pay a good money in return ( $10K ). 

I am Egyptian living in Riyadh - Saudi Arabia 

Please help


----------



## Tayoo (Sep 6, 2013)

P.S, i have less than 3 weeks to provide the affidavit of support.

If anyone interest to help me please contact me on <snip>


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would not be offering money to people to sponsor you for any sort of US visa. That can get you in lots and lots of trouble.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tayoo (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you , but do you have any solution for me


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are a DV lottery winner you have to show funds to provide for your initial time in the US. Affidavit of Support does not apply to DV winners. You may want to double check the information with the US consulate.


----------



## Tayoo (Sep 6, 2013)

I have checked several times with the embassy and they still asking for the affidavit of support. They think that i could be subject to become a public charge!!

I need some one to sponsor me with any guarantee that he may require... it is not a a matter of fund any how.

Pls advise


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You aren't really aware of what you're asking of a complete stranger. If the embassy thinks that you could be at risk of becoming a public charge, whoever files the affidavit of support becomes financially responsible for keeping you off public benefits - and if somehow you wind up on benefits, your sponsor will be sued by the US government.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the I-134 is not even a legally enforcable document


----------



## Tayoo (Sep 6, 2013)

I know that too... but nobody understand the different between I-134 and I- 186


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tayoo said:


> I know that too... but nobody understand the different between I-134 and I- 186


Make an appointment, ask to speak to the manager of the visa section, if he cannot solve your issue - speak with his manager!


----------



## Tayoo (Sep 6, 2013)

I have asked the consular officer to give me her next escalation points to try solve the problem but she said that she is the decision maker. Actually if i told you all about the process i went through fron April until now you will be very angry 

Last time she asked me to provide a bank statement of $30K to avoid the affidavet of support and i deposited the amount in my bank account and i handed her the statement. You know what she told me
" u just deposited the money to ur bank account and i cant accept this. U must show consistancy in ur bank account!!!"

And when i asked her about what she meant by consistancy, and how i can do this, she went crazy and stopped the interview. 

Now i am in square zero again and i must find someone to sponsor me so i dont loose my oppotunity

Thanks for understanding


----------

